# Martin Backpacker or Baby Taylor?



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with either the Martin Backpacker or the Baby Taylor guitars? Thank You, Tom


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Played them both several times over the years. The Baby sounds better, looks better, is easier to hold while playing, and tunes higher easier (like a terz). The Backpacker is easier to pack and carry, makes for a pretty cool lapsteel, and tunes to standard with less string flop. If I had to choose it would be the Baby.

Just my opinion.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## roadman (Jun 24, 2009)

I've owned both and still own a baby that I keep at work...the BP was as close as you can come to a stringed piece of firewood


----------



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, I think you have answered my questions!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If it were me, I would go with the Baby too, but it depends on your needs. I have a friend that travels a lot for work and he LOVES his Backpacker. It comes with a carry-on friendly case for flying and is quiet enough that you can play it in a hotel room without disturbing the neighbours.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Another vote for the Baby, late as it may be.

I bought one for my daughter and it's a great little guitar.


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Backpacker!

[video=youtube;p3t_lgjIiGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3t_lgjIiGo[/video]


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

Also late... but a +1 for the Taylor!


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Backpacker is an awful thing. Impossible to hold, hard to play, and harder to listen to. I like the Baby Taylor, but I especially like the CA Cargo.,


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Many years ago I spoke to a few luthiers about building a travel guitar. The prices were in line with their full size models of course as there isn't that much difference in the amount of materials and the rest is the same amount of time, given the same degree of bling. I dearly love the sound of ultra small body steel string guitars tuned up a minor third, like a terz. It just isn't the same tone as a capoed full size guitar. The Taylor Baby is as close as anything on the market, easily got. But if you're curious, check out Manzer's take on the travel guitar.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a backpacker and find it really hard to play. The neck is a silly profile near the nut and my hand aches after about 5 minutes.
Wouldn't get it again.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Gizmo said:


> I have a backpacker and find it really hard to play. The neck is a silly profile near the nut and my hand aches after about 5 minutes.
> Wouldn't get it again.


It makes a good lapsteel. Seriously. A little set-up tweak and you're all set to go.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Also late to this thread. I'm surprised that no one has yet mentioned the Little Martin line. They too are surprising good for their small size. Plus, the little Martins aren't easily affected by humidity and temperature changes due to their all composite materials construction. Great for those who like to play around the camp fire late into the night where the temperature can drop and the dew point rise. They also will take more abuse then an all wood instrument. 
I have one of the Felix the Cat III models.


----------



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello gentlemen, thank you for the responses. I think I have changed my mind once again. I miss my S6 cw GT Gii that I sold recently and I think I am going to look for an Artist Series CW. Any opinions? I am thinking for the extra money I would have to pay, it would be well worth it.


----------



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

Mooh said:


> Many years ago I spoke to a few luthiers about building a travel guitar. The prices were in line with their full size models of course as there isn't that much difference in the amount of materials and the rest is the same amount of time, given the same degree of bling. I dearly love the sound of ultra small body steel string guitars tuned up a minor third, like a terz. It just isn't the same tone as a capoed full size guitar. The Taylor Baby is as close as anything on the market, easily got. But if you're curious, check out Manzer's take on the travel guitar.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Hi Mooh,
I checked out the Linda Manzer site as you suggested. Just amazing! Thanks


----------



## roadman (Jun 24, 2009)

if you want a "great " small bodied guitar try a Taylor GS Mini...I've got a Baby , a little Martin LX1 and a Mini....all fun guitars but the Mini is way better in sound and build quality and is a treat to play


----------



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Roadman, something else to think about. I will check out the Taylor GS Mini.


----------

